# Red footed tortoise for sale



## Anime_wolf_luva (Mar 6, 2011)

:welcome:

Hello, I have a red footed tortoise for sale, 1 years old, possible female. Would like £90 for her, she comes with a log she sleeps in, 2 bowls, some food and information on care. No time wasters please. My number is 07891994084. Text me.


----------

